# Subaru's new and big EV move



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

Big news came out yesterday from Subaru. Subaru Announces New Crosstrek Plug-in Hybrid With Toyota Prius Prime Tech.

The 2019 Subaru Crosstrek Hybrid integrates the Toyota Hybrid System (THS) mated with Subaru’s four-cylinder direct-injection Boxer engine, Symmetrical All-Wheel Drive and an all-new transmission. “The Crosstrek Hybrid combines the wide-ranging off-road capability of the gas-powered Crosstrek with hybrid efficiency” says Subaru.


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

electrico said:


> Big news came out yesterday from Subaru. Subaru Announces New Crosstrek Plug-in Hybrid With Toyota Prius Prime Tech.
> 
> The 2019 Subaru Crosstrek Hybrid integrates the Toyota Hybrid System (THS) mated with Subaru’s four-cylinder direct-injection Boxer engine, Symmetrical All-Wheel Drive and an all-new transmission. “The Crosstrek Hybrid combines the wide-ranging off-road capability of the gas-powered Crosstrek with hybrid efficiency” says Subaru.


A PHEV with 25 miles EV only range. Good job Subaru, really setting the bar high on that. lmao


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

The article says:


> To get an idea of what’s coming from Subaru, we can look at Prius Prime’s efficiency.


... but keep in mind that while the Prius is related to a Corolla, the Crosstrek is an Impreza (a comparable compact car)... except that it is AWD and the Crosstrek is jacked up in the air to match the current fashionable "crossover" style. It probably won't be as efficient as a Prius.

The use of Toyota's hybrid system is not surprising, as Subaru is partially owned by Toyota. I am looking forward to seeing this configuration: since the car presumably still uses a Subaru boxer engine it must still be the longitudinal overhanging-engine layout, and this will be a first installation of that type for Toyota's hybrid system. Also, other AWD "crossover" style vehicles (including all Toyota models in this category, the Mitsubishi Outlander PHEV, the Volvo XC90 T8) drive the rear wheels only electrically - will the Crosstrek?

Subaru has an unimpressive hybrid history of one failed model (the previous non-plug-in Crosstrek), but this will give Subaru a plug-in hybrid AWD, while Toyota has none. An interesting move by Toyota, which presumably feels that this market segment is too small for them to serve.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

As noted in an earlier discussion, among plug-in hybrid cars the Prius Prime outsells the Chevrolet Volt, despite having half the battery capacity and thus shorter electric-only range... and probably because of the lower price resulting from that smaller battery. 25 miles is enough for lots of people, and increased electric range is not worth the cost to them.

The Kia Niro Plug-In Hybrid and Hyundai Ioniq plug-in hybrid have similar electric range to the Prius Prime, as well... due to similar battery capacity. I haven't check the Ford Energi models or the Chrysler Pacifica, but I wouldn't be surprised if they are all comparable, because that's what makes the most sense.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

brian_ said:


> and this will be a first installation of that type for Toyota's hybrid system. Also, other AWD "crossover" style vehicles (including all Toyota models in this category, the Mitsubishi Outlander PHEV, the Volvo XC90 T8) drive the rear wheels only electrically - will the Crosstrek?
> .


 Dont forget Toyota have the Lexus range of 4wd SUVs to gain experience and technology from. I believe they were electric only on the rear axle ?
And the RAV 4 BEV. ??
But Subaru will want to capitalise on their famous 4wd tech and probably keep the electric drive all integrated with the ICE as in the Prius....and just a mechanical rear axle.
Just a SWAG.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Karter2 said:


> Dont forget Toyota have the Lexus range of 4wd SUVs to gain experience and technology from. I believe they were electric only on the rear axle ?


The Lexus SUVs which are electric-only on the rear are in my category of AWD "crossover" style vehicles (including the Lexus RX and NX); the conventional-layout (longitudinal engine) Lexus hybrids have not been SUVs. But it's a good point that the Lexus GS and LS hybrids used a longitudinal hybrid transmission, which might work as the core of a Subaru-format transaxle... although at huge and unjustifiable cost. That still leaves the AWD system: separate motor for the rear (like the Toyota/Lexus crossovers), or Subaru-style?

I am really curious about the design, because in the previous Subaru/Toyota effort (the Subaru BRZ / Scion FR-S / Toyota 86) the model-specific design and development effort was absolutely minimal, using nearly all Impreza parts, but with a Toyota/Lexus transmission and final drive.



Karter2 said:


> And the RAV 4 BEV. ?


The RAV4 EV was a Tesla-motored compliance effort, unrelated to the hybrid designs.



Karter2 said:


> But Subaru will want to capitalise on their famous 4wd tech and probably keep the electric drive all integrated with the ICE as in the Prius....and just a mechanical rear axle.
> Just a SWAG.


Subaru doesn't have any 4WD tech that everyone else doesn't have as well, but yes, they could use a mechanical clutch drive to the rear (which is what automatic transmission Subarus use), or a centre differential (which is what manual transmission Subarus use). The AWD Lexus hybrid used that longitudinal hybrid transmission with a "transfer case" differential unit on the back, driving a front diff tucked beside the engine in a way what won't work for the boxer engine. I doubt the Crosstrek will have any performance pretensions, so I think they do whatever is cheapest, and allows the packaging of a battery.


----------

